# Be on bbc one's new gameshow!



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

*Hi, *

*We are currently conducting a nationwide search for contestants to be a part of a new BBC One game show. We are targeting fit, fun loving people, who are up for a challenge! *

*The show is based on the US hit show "Wipeout" and involves tackling one of the biggest, most extraordinary obstacle courses ever built in a bid to win a large cash prize. *

*We are extremely keen to have both female and male applications from anyone 18 and over.*

*All of the lucky contestants will be flown to Argentina where filming will take place in October and November.*

*If interested, please email **[email protected]** and you will recieve an application, please complete it and return it to us ASAP as we are holding auditions in London, THIS Saturday, 11th October. *



*Many Thanks. *



*Total Wipeout. *


----------

